# GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?



## syd020 (20. Februar 2015)

*GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*

Huuhu GW 2 - Dauerzocker, -Gelegenehitsspieler, -Experten, und -Noobs

 Spiele seit ca einem Monat  GW2 und mir kommt mir meine 08/15 Microsoft Mouse zu unpraktisch vor. Vor allem in Gruppen-Events. (bin in noch keiner Guilde)
Ich weiß zwar das es da Gamin-Mäuse gibt, jedoch nicht welche speziell zu GW2 passen würde.

Welche nutzt Ihr und welche könntet ihr Empfehlen? 

Bin nur Gelegenheits-Zockerin von daher sollte die Preislage in einem zwei stelligen Bereich liegen 

lg syd
(in GW 2- syd.4039)


----------



## PileDrive (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*

Huhu hey was ist denn zb mit der hier?  https://geizhals.de/logitech-g600-m...hwarz-910-002865-a798632.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*



PileDrive schrieb:


> Huhu hey was ist denn zb mit der hier?  https://geizhals.de/logitech-g600-m...hwarz-910-002865-a798632.html?hloc=at&hloc=de



Halte die G600 auf Grund der Tastenanordnung und der mmn. mangelnden Unterscheidbarkeit der einzelnen Seitentasten nicht unbedingt für die beste Wahl. Im Grunde hat man in Guild Wars 2 doch folgende Ausgangslage. Man hat evektiv 9 Skills + 1 Elite in der Skillbar.
Wobei es eigentlich nur darauf ankommt das man die Skills erreicht die mit der linken Hand nicht bequem  über die Zahlentasten der Tastatur erreichbar sin. Je nach größe der Hand wären das entweder bei kleiner Hand die Tasten 5 bis 0, oder bei was größerer Hand die Tasten 6 bis 0. Effektiv braucht man also eine Maus die 5-6 Zusatztasten zur Verfügung stellt, plus evt. eine Taste auf die man evt. Push to talk vom TS³ legen kann, macht insgesammt 6-7 Zusatztasten und selbige möglichst in einer ergonomisch gut unterscheidbaren Anordnung.

Meiner Meinung nach bietet sich daher genau die Logitech G700 für Guild Wars 2 an:
Logitech G700 Gaming Mouse, USB (910-001761/910-001759) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*

Für GW2 brauchst du absolut nicht so viele Tasten an der Maus 2-3 reichen da völlig aus,
wenn du eher weniger ausgeben möchtest würde ich dir mal raten eine Sharkoon Darkglider zu testen, für etwas mehr kann man sich auch mal eine Zowie EC1/2 je nach Hand anschauen.


----------



## KonterSchock (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*

Logitech G602 Wireless Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003822) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cinnayum (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*

Logitech MX518 *hach*  möge sie mir lange erhalten bleiben.

In sehr ähnlicher Bauform aber mit gammliger Verarbeitung und unanständig billigem Dünnst-Brich-schnell-Ab-Kabel:
Logitech G500-700 Reihe.

Oder aber immer wieder im Amazon-Sale:
Roccat Kone Pure schwarz, USB (ROC-11-700) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (aber angeblich mit Schwächen bei den Maustasten)

Mehr als 2 Daumentasten sind in der Hitze des Gefechts totaler Käse.
Entweder man müsste den Daumen zu sehr verrenken, um dran zu kommen oder man kann sie nicht durch fühlen unterscheiden.

Es empfiehlt sich für fehlende Skilltasten die Belegung auf Keys rund um WASD umzulegen. Z.B. R, F, G, C, X, V sind auch sehr gut erreichbar.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Logitech MX518 *hach*  möge sie mir lange erhalten bleiben.
> 
> In sehr ähnlicher Bauform aber mit gammliger Verarbeitung und unanständig billigem Dünnst-Brich-schnell-Ab-Kabel:
> Logitech G500-700 Reihe.



Häh, was? Also ich ich habe meine G700 jetzt seid 2010 hier und da ist weder irgendetwas billig dran verarbeitet, noch ist das Kabel ünverschämt dünn und wäre abgebrochen. Für eine Gamer-Maus die damals rund 90 Euro gekostet hat wäre selbiges von dir genanntes auch mehr als ein Armutszeugnis.
In Sachen Verarbeitung und Haltbarkeit kann man bedenkenlos zur G700 greifen, für die G500 kann ich allerdings keien Aussagen treffen, wobei letztere ja der "geistige" und preisliche Nachfolger der G5 war und somit eigentlich auch ehnlich qualitativ sein dürfte.
Die MX518 hingegen war ja nur eine low buget Version der G5, was ihr auch qualitativ im Vergleich zur G5 anzumerken war. Wenn dann wäre ehr die G400 mit der MX518 vergleichbar, ehnlich günstige Verarbeitung usw. 
Deine Aussage kann ich daher absolut nicht nachvollziehen.




Cinnayum schrieb:


> Mehr als 2 Daumentasten sind in der Hitze des Gefechts totaler Käse.
> Entweder man müsste den Daumen zu sehr verrenken, um dran zu kommen oder man kann sie nicht durch fühlen unterscheiden.



Also bei Mäusen wie der Razor Naga-Gaming Maus würde ich dir da zustimmen, genauso bei der Logitech G600, oder der Logitech G602. Im Prinzip bei jeder Maus die zum einen auf Grund der Anzahl über recht kleine Seitentasten verfügt und zum anderen eine ehr schlechte physische Haptik zur Unterscheidbarkeit besitzt.
Ich war bei der Logitech G700 damals ja, nach bisheriger Nutzung der Logitech G5 und der Roccat  Kone, selbst skeptisch ob das mit den 4 Daumentasten in MMOs Sinn macht. Muss aber nach inzwischen rund 4 Jahren Nutzung und Einsatz der Maus in diversen MMOS wie SWTOR, TESO, STO, usw. sagen das die G700 dort die bis jetzt beste Maus ist was die Seitentasten angeht, die ich selbst benutzt habe. Obwohl es 4 Tasten sind ist sowohl die Haptik auch in hitzigen Situationen sehr gut unterscheidbar als auch sind die Seitentasten nicht zu klein um ausversehen auf die falsche zu drücken.


----------



## Wired (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*

Ich würde für GW2 und ähnliche MMORPGs den Nachfolger der der G400s nehmen also die G402, wenn von Logitech... alles andere ist eher unnötige Geldverschwendung. Aber bei der G402 gibts einen entscheidenden nachteil, dafür schaut man sich einfach mal *dieses Video* an (Beim Video genau auf den Monitor schauen).

*PS:*
Ich selbst benutze für GW2 (wenn ich's denn mal wieder spiele) meine G400s, die reicht völlig und die bleibt auch noch solange Sie funktioniert.


----------



## DarkKS (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*

Hey grad erst auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen. Ich empfehle aufjedenfall mehrere Tasten an der Maus. Wie du im Anhang siehst benutze ich sehr viel mehr Tasten, als nur die normalen 2 + Seitentasten. Es erleichtert das Spiel ungemein. Wenn ich mehr hätte, würde ich auch noch dodgen drauf legen.

Ich hab über 6k Spielstunden, also schon ein wenig Erfahrung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## syd020 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*



Wired schrieb:


> Ich würde für GW2 und ähnliche MMORPGs den Nachfolger der der G400s nehmen also die G402, wenn von Logitech... alles andere ist eher unnötige Geldverschwendung. Aber bei der G402 gibts einen entscheidenden nachteil, dafür schaut man sich einfach mal *dieses Video* an (Beim Video genau auf den Monitor schauen).
> 
> *PS:*
> Ich selbst benutze für GW2 (wenn ich's denn mal wieder spiele) meine G400s, die reicht völlig und die bleibt auch noch solange Sie funktioniert.





Gut das ich Japanisch/Koreanisch/Vietnamesich kann :/ ... versteh das Video nicht, auch wenn ich den Bildern Folge leisten kann.  xD


----------



## Ruptet (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*

Hey Syd 
Zuerst mal überleg dir was du dir von mehr Tasten erhoffst, also mir erschließt sich gerade nicht der Sinn bei gw2... Lass dir bloß nichts von "pros" einreden 

Versuch erstmal die Tasten anders zu legen wie oben erwähnt,  weil du eh auch meintest du bist nur Gelegenheits spielerin, so,ne... "gaming" Maus ist ja meist auch nicht besonders billig.


----------



## Wired (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*



syd020 schrieb:


> Gut das ich Japanisch/Koreanisch/Vietnamesich kann :/ ... versteh das Video nicht, auch wenn ich den Bildern Folge leisten kann.  xD


Ich kann dieses Sprache auch nicht verstehen aber wie man im Video sehen kann hat die G402 ein Problem, ob das num Softwareseiting oder Hardwareseitig ist weis ich nicht aber wenn's zur instant auslösung des Mausklicks kommt (zb. linke Maustaste wie im Video) nur weil man die Maus ca. 5 cm hoch hebt und dann leicht aufs Mousepad "aufschlagen" lässt ist das für mich schon ein relevanter Grund bei der Kaufentscheidung.

Im Testvideo von PCGH gehts aber mehr oder weniger nur um die Lift-Distanz.


----------



## Xagi (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*

Hiho, ich benutze ebenfalls die G700. Finde das Ding für MMOs super, Gerade die 4 Daumentasten für die wichtigsten Skills machen das MMO-Leben doch ein wenig entspannter wie ich finde 

 Ebenfalls Klasse ist das 4 Wege Mausrad. Mausrad nach links oder rechts bewegen kann man hervorragend mit Funktionen belegen die man häufig braucht und schnell erreichen muss. Benutze ich  quasi in jedem Spiel. (Bei BF4 z.b. für Messern und auf Pistole wechseln) 

Die 3 zusätzlichen Maustasten vorne links hingegen benutze ich nur für Dinge die nich so schnell gehen müssen (Map aufrufen oder so). Ich finde die sind alle 3 nicht gut zu erreichen. Kann aber natürlich auch an meiner Handgröße oder Fingerfertigkeit liegen.^^

Ich mag es bei MMOs generell wenn die WASD Hand möglichst wenig zu tun hat damit die sich ungestört aufs Movement konzentrieren kann.
Deshalb benutze ich zusätlich noch son Teil hier:
Scythe USB_2FS-2 USB FuÃŸschalter mit 2 Tasten: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

mfg
Xagi


----------



## syd020 (1. März 2015)

*AW: GW2 | Welche Maus für GW2 ?*

Hey danke Leute für eure zahlreichen Tips.


----------

